# "Veterans" throw away their medals during protests



## Marauder06 (May 22, 2012)

I put "veterans" in quotes because I wonder how many of them were actually vets, and of those, who were throwing away things they had actually earned.  I also wonder if it's possible to revoke the awards for those who no longer want them.

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/05/16/11730683-us-veterans-to-return-war-medals-in-protest




> Iraq war veteran Steven Acheson will engage in the rarest of protests this weekend: He will hand back his military service medals at the NATO summit in Chicago, an act one veteran calls "disgraceful."
> Acheson, who served for five years in the Army, including more than a year in Iraq that he says left him with PTSD and nightmares, is taking this step to protest the "war on terror" and the force leading it, NATO. He will be joined by a few dozen veterans from the Iraq and Afghanistan wars who are concerned about the wars' fallout on veterans and civilians alike.
> “I feel like this is a really good way for me to kind of, not clear my conscience, but just make a step in the direction of healing and kind of reconciling with the Afghan people and the Iraq people,” said Acheson, a 27-year-old college student from Wisconsin and a member of Iraq Veterans Against the War, which includes soldiers who served in any of the post- 9/11 conflict zones, “… and let them know that we’re standing by their side and we’re not standing with NATO anymore. We don’t agree with the policies that are driving these wars.”


----------



## Brill (May 22, 2012)

I wonder if they got Purple Hearts for high blood pressure from Baskin and Robbins & Pizza Hut at BAF too?  I smell FOBBITs.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 22, 2012)

How does that act reconcile with Afghan and Iraqi people? I am pretty sure they don't know/care about what he/they are doing.

We (as in a former unit) had a dirtbag E-5 throw his ARCOM or AAM (don't remember what he got) in the trash right in front of our leadership at an award ceremony right before we left theatre. I thought they were going to rip his head of. To this day, I don't know how he rated an award after threatening a couple of our Sr. NCOs and pulling a bunch of other shit. He ended up in jail a couple of days after we got back (called the cops on himself).


----------



## Etype (May 22, 2012)

Alright Steve, give back your ICM, ASR, and NDSM.  I'm sure you don't have much else.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 22, 2012)

A whole year spent in Iraq. Yea I can see how enjoying the awesome chow at one of the big ass main bases and enjoying a awesome PX and hot water was a sacrifice on your part there Steve. Was probably the long lines at the internet center that gave you the PTSD.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 22, 2012)

Steven is an E5 out of Ft. Stewart. In the IRR, so who knows where he is now. No idea what MOS.

Oh, was a FO. Here is all the info you could ever want on him.

http://ivaw.org/achewoop

There couldn't be two of them at the same school with the same Major, right?
https://www.facebook.com/steven.acheson.7


----------



## Etype (May 22, 2012)

That picture says more than any of us could...


----------



## policemedic (May 22, 2012)

Etype said:


> That picture says more than any of us could...


 
And pisses me the fuck off.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 22, 2012)

This ass clown was in Chicago huh...damn, I could have seen to it that he was hit by a bus/train.


----------



## Diablo (May 22, 2012)

What a tool!  This really pisses me off as well, reading this just before Memorial Day and just a month out from June 28.


----------



## Diablo (May 22, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> This ass clown was in Chicago huh...damn, I could have seen to it that he was hit by a bus/train.


 Damn Skrewz....Piss poor planning...come on brother you got better game than that.   Lets make it happen the next time this D-Bag hits the radar.  Uh...BTW I was just jokin for all those that seriously monitor this site.  Except for the D-bag comment.  What a waste.


----------



## goon175 (May 22, 2012)

He likes:
Veterans for Medical Cannabis (go figure)
Sexy Athiests, Athiests United (doesn't surprise me)
Rethink Afghanistan (never served there)

Activities:
Iraq and Afghanistan (but he never served in afghanistan)

I have a feeling he never stepped foot in Sadr City either. I think he claims that just because many recognize it as a rough place in Iraq.


----------



## policemedic (May 22, 2012)

Can't comment on his FB page without friending him (that ain't happening).


----------



## Diablo (May 22, 2012)

I will have my best BJJ student handle this one.






Maybe not!


----------



## AWP (May 23, 2012)

The reality, the sad, sad reality is that there are plenty of Americans in uniform like this clown. I know of one Ranger/ SF/ Delta type who broadcasts some of the dumbest shit I've ever read/ heard so to have this 13Fuckup step forward for his moment in the sun isn't surprising.

How much do you want to bet that he isn't too ashamed of his military service to reject his GI Bill?

Curiously, two of the biggest "haters" of the military I've ever known (the kind who are always bitching about their time in uniform) are also 3rd ID alumni.


----------



## goon175 (May 23, 2012)

I would bitch if I were a dog-faced soldier with a rifle on my shoulder as well...lol


----------



## pardus (May 23, 2012)

I can see why someone could get all down on the Military after serving. I know people that have been fucked pretty good by their branch and I understand their bitterness.
I also think the medals/awards etc... are theirs do with as they please. 

That said, I despise these fucking John Kerry wannabe assholes. Lets go through your DD214 and see exactly what you did/experienced. They stand behind their Military service like a shield while slamming it. Fuck you.

Did the Military conscript them? Did the Military fuck them or did a couple of douchebag Officers/NCOs? Did they get fucked at all or were they simply not suited to the life? Were they forced to do illegal things or did they just not like war and all that comes with it.

It's war, bad things happen, sometimes to good people. Here goes a tissue, Harden the fuck up.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 23, 2012)

They could always volunteer for service with the glorious army of the North Korea! See how horrible and evil the US military is after spending some time living under the loving care of the dear leader


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 23, 2012)

pardus said:


> It's war, bad things happen, sometimes to good people. Here goes a tissue, Harden the fuck up.


 
Apparently this douchebag hates the military and the U.S. because we forced kids to walk through their own sewage on their way to school.  For some reason, I can't picture this guy going over there and building a sewage system. 

The funny thing, it sounds like he is going to try and build a mini-Iraq:


> I have dreams of one day starting a small-scale eco-village that is completely self-sustaining and utilizes earthen structures and renewable energy technology.


I wonder if he will have sewage.  Then he can use methane as a renewable energy source.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 23, 2012)

I read that eco-villiage part and all I can picture is south park and the news people on there interviewing "aging hippy liberal douche" lol


----------



## Gypsy (May 23, 2012)

Kerry would be so proud.


----------



## dknob (May 23, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> The reality, the sad, sad reality is that there are plenty of Americans in uniform like this clown. I know of one Ranger/ SF/ Delta type who broadcasts some of the dumbest shit I've ever read/ heard so to have this 13Fuckup step forward for his moment in the sun isn't surprising.
> 
> How much do you want to bet that he isn't too ashamed of his military service to reject his GI Bill?
> 
> Curiously, two of the biggest "haters" of the military I've ever known (the kind who are always bitching about their time in uniform) are also 3rd ID alumni.


 im assuming you are talking about asshot Goff


----------



## AWP (May 23, 2012)

Indeed I am, dknob. I think there's one or two more out there, but him in particular.


----------



## Etype (May 23, 2012)

pardus said:


> Did the Military conscript them? Did the Military fuck them or did a couple of douchebag Officers/NCOs? Did they get fucked at all or were they simply not suited to the life? Were they forced to do illegal things or did they just not like war and all that comes with it.


Well said. You're only fucked by what you agree/volunteer to do and at what time you do it, and then it's your own fault. It's hard to decently fuck someone in the military without them deserving it. Sure, you could get fucked into a detail, or into losing a Saturday or something like that- but to truly screw someone over is rare. To be screwed over to that extent also means you were an introverted sissy bitch and allowed it to happen. There are plenty of review/challenge processes and IG is there for a reason.

On top of that, painting a giant bullseye on your back by being in peoples faces with your issues is also your own damn fault. I know a lot of liberal types in the SF community, it's not a big deal if you don't make it one. I've seen guys who were no more religiously conservative than myself have epic clashes with other people- it's not needed. If people know you are solid dude who's a member of the team, it doesn't matter how you feel politically or what you believe in.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 23, 2012)

Free, is this the guy you're talking about? * Stan Goff*



> In December, 1986, Goff was relieved from Delta with the rank of Sergeant First Class, based on an accusation that he denies related to having taken a woman into the Ambassador to El Salvador's residence for sex. He admits, however, that during the time of the alleged encounter, he was walking around the block with a local prostitute to smoke marijuana with her.


 
That's cool, well at least he wasn't going to do the prostitute AND the illegal drug inside the ambassador's office.   




So what do you do with a guy who gets punted from Delta for whoring around on his wife and smoking dope?  You let him keep his clearance, and send him to teach at West Point, of course.


----------



## Etype (May 23, 2012)

That's hilarious.

When you make mistakes just remember guys like this and realize the fact that as long as you don't actively pursue being fucked up, you'll never be even close to the worst.


----------



## 0699 (May 23, 2012)

pardus said:


> I can see why someone could get all down on the Military after serving. I know people that have been fucked pretty good by their branch and I understand their bitterness.
> I also think the medals/awards etc... are theirs do with as they please.
> 
> That said, I despise these fucking John Kerry wannabe assholes. Lets go through your DD214 and see exactly what you did/experienced. They stand behind their Military service like a shield while slamming it. Fuck you.
> ...


 
Agreed, but if you're going to hate on the military, I say go all in.  Refuse your VA benefits, don't use your GI Bill, quit wearing the uniform, etc.  Can't have it both ways...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 23, 2012)

But if he refuses his GI Bill $$, how will he fund his self-sustaining-hippy-dwelling?  Maybe from his hard earned mon...oh, wait.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 29, 2012)

Has anyone actually vetted these guys? Stevie Wonder may be legit based on his "Wall" behind him in the pic, which makes me question if you're going to toss it all away on principal, and that pissed off, why not get Nate Berkus in there to redo the decor?







The IVAW. Remember one of their former poster children? Here's a POS that comes to mind....






If the men associated with this news release are in fact bona fide vets, they're entitled to voice their opinions and earned that right. 

I also am entitled to voice mine for them being 2 faced regarding what lives were lost, those who's lives are / were forever changed as a result, but still believe in America, their service and the ones that are still Charlie Miked over there.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 29, 2012)

lindy said:


> I wonder if they got Purple Hearts for high blood pressure from Baskin and Robbins & Pizza Hut at BAF too? I smell FOBBITs.


 
BTW, here's the most recent added to 670-1 for guys like these. I can think of a few requiring the use of a commercial quality Bostich nailer to pin them on with.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 29, 2012)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Steven is an E5 out of Ft. Stewart. In the IRR, so who knows where he is now. No idea what MOS.
> 
> Oh, was a FO. Here is all the info you could ever want on him.
> 
> ...


 
4th BCT, 3rd ID?


----------



## Centermass (Aug 30, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> 4th BCT, 3rd ID?


 
Damn, talk about irony. If he is, WTF is up with this unit all of a sudden? It's like they've become the never ending story for all things wrong with the military.

My apologies in advance to those serving honorably within 3rd ID. I'm sure they're rolling their eyes just as much as I am right now.


----------



## pardus (Aug 30, 2012)

I might start a group AVAIVAW. Afghanistan Veterans Against Iraq Veterans Against the War.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 30, 2012)

pardus said:


> I might start a group AVAIVAW. Afghanistan Veterans Against Iraq Veterans Against the War.


 
What if they start a counter-counter group, you could end up expending all your time on working out the acronym! :-"


----------



## pardus (Aug 30, 2012)

We'll have to hire a team of lawyers then to stop them!

This is going to be just great!


----------

